# Initiative zeigen am Samstag den 5.2.2005



## OBRADY (1. Februar 2005)

Hallo Bikerleutz.....

Da ich am Sonntag keine Zeit habe ,an der von Willy geposteten Tour teilzunehmen, will ich doch mal die Initiative für eine Samstagstour ergreifen....  

Wer hat Lust mit durch die Habes zu düsen.????
Tag: Samstag der 5.2.2005
Treffpunkt : Kärntner Hütte
Zeit: 11.00Uhr

Ich dachte an die Standardtour Segelflugplatz, Karlstein und Paul-Roth-Stein...???

Das ganze ist natürlich stark wetterabhängig.Wenn es zu naß von oben ist werde ich nicht fahren...

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Rabbit (1. Februar 2005)

Ich wäre grundsätzlich nicht abgeneigt. Ob meine derzeitige Kondition allerdings für die ganze Runde reicht, muß man abwarten.
Ich behalte mir auch vor, mein Tempo bei Bedarf selber zu bestimmen. Schließlich bin ich weder *normal*, noch gehöre ich zu den Harburger Sonntagsfahrern, geschweige denn zu den Gemsen 

Und natürlich ist das auch bei mir ziemlich abhängig von der am Samstag herrschenden Luftfeuchtigkeit 

LG,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvi (2. Februar 2005)

Hi Anja,

das ist doch eine gute Idee. Wollen doch mal hoffen, dass das Wetter mitspielt. Wenn ja, dann bin ich dabei. 

Aber ganz ehrlich gesagt die Vorhersagen lassen nichts Gutes hoffen.  

Bis dahin, 
Silvi


----------



## Kaiowana (2. Februar 2005)

Moin moin,
Tine und ich werden auch dabei sein. 
Wir freuen uns.


----------



## Buddy (2. Februar 2005)

Würde mich gerne der gemütlichen Runde mit Harry anschließen


----------



## Sanz (2. Februar 2005)

Hallo Anja,



> will ich doch mal die Initiative für eine Samstagstour ergreifen



Das Lob ich mir!  

Gruß
Andre


----------



## OBRADY (2. Februar 2005)

Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Anja,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




....ich wußte es....  

Gruß
Anja


----------



## ouchylove (3. Februar 2005)

Hey allesamt,

ich würde euch super geren begleiten ... aber    also habt viel Spass und man sieht sich Ende Feb.

Gruss,
verena


----------



## Kaiowana (3. Februar 2005)

Wir müssen leider absagen, da wir nach Soltau fahren und dort Gehsteigplatten schleppen dürfen


----------



## Thol (3. Februar 2005)

Ich werde am Samstag auch Initiative zeigen, allerdings dienstlich und gaaaaaaaanz weit südlich der Elbe . 

Viel Spaß

Olaf


----------



## nic diamond (3. Februar 2005)

ich würd' mich auch ganz gerne mal anschließen
weiß aber nicht, wie fit ich bin - weihnachten ist leider nicht spurlos an mir vorbeigegangen.. 

bis denn,
nicolai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanV (4. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

Ich zeige morgen auch Initiative   

Bis morgen!

Jan


----------



## Silvi (4. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

nicht immer fängt der frühe Vogel den Wurm, dass habe ich erst kürrzlich in einem anderen Beitrag gelernt (Grüße an Nils   ).

Also viel Spass morgen,

Silvi


----------



## Deleted 15311 (4. Februar 2005)

Silvi schrieb:
			
		

> nicht immer fängt der frühe Vogel den Wurm, dass habe ich erst kürrzlich in einem anderen Beitrag gelernt


      
Liebe Grüsse zurück,auch an Andre!
Weiss noch nicht ob ich überhaupt irgendein Wurm fangen werde dies Woe und wenn es noch so viele gibt,die Defekthexe(Rahmenbruch   /Dämpfer  ) hat mich erbarmunglos verwünscht     :kotz:    !So ohne Bike und dann alleine macht das irgendwie keinen Spass,da sind die Biester einfach schneller! (Wenigstens einmal    !)
Also,wenn noch ein Wunder geschieht das die Hexe vertreibt bin ich natürlich am Sonntag dabei,wenn nicht:

Grüsse an alle und Happy Trails
Nilsi


----------



## Tracer (5. Februar 2005)

Tox Light!............immer wieder diese Gewichtfetischisten.  
Spaß zur Zeite, hoffentlich hast du noch Garantie auf dem Rahmen, nach dem Votec GmbH 2 mal gekauft worden ist.
Gruss
Willy


----------



## Buddy (6. Februar 2005)

Hi Leute,

war echt ne geile Tour gestern. Vielen Dank nochmal an Harry fürs Nieten und ??? (sorry, hab den Namen vergessen) für seinen Schlüsselanhänger (Kette) 

Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour, Kondition wird auch langsam besser  

Gruß, Rick


----------



## JanV (6. Februar 2005)

Hey, ich fand es gestern auch ne Tolle Tour. Vielen Dank an O'Brady, tolle Route, fast nur singletrails  und begeisterte Biker welche selbst ne Kette als Schlüsselhänger gebrauchen. Na ja...man weiss ja nie was passiert....  

Hoffentlich sehen wir uns schnell wieder.

Gruß und bis bald ins Wald  

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (6. Februar 2005)

Thol schrieb:
			
		

> ....gaaaaaaaanz weit südlich der Elbe...



Oh, so wie wir letzte Woche  


gerrit


----------



## Thol (7. Februar 2005)

Gerrit schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, so wie wir letzte Woche
> 
> 
> gerrit


 
Leider nicht  !!! Hier liegt zur Zeit leider kein Schnee. Hier ist es nur kalt


----------



## Rabbit (7. Februar 2005)

Moin Gerrit!

Du warst wohl wieder mal deinen Bruder besuchen?! 

BTW: Ich fand's Samstag auch mal wieder klasse einige alte und insbesondere auch neue Gesichter zu sehen.
Ich hoffe auch dieses Jahr werden wir alle wieder eine spannende Saison mit vielen schönen gemeinsamen Touren im Deister, Harz, den 7 Bergen (Alfeld)  und mit dem einen oder anderen auch in den Alpen haben 

Bis in 14 Tagen, dann bin ich wieder dabei!


----------



## OBRADY (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo Mitstreiter...

Mir hat es auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht.Wenn es immer so nett ,wird poste ich öfter mal ne Tour......  

Anja


----------

